

What if hackerNews had Social Network Features ... - sandee

This could be a startup social network , a business network which could be much more useful than linkedin or facebook
======
weston
I was actually just thinking about this the other day. I think it could be
very useful to see full profiles and detailed portfolios of the people on
here. I think it could help members network with each other more.

The benefit is that because HN/YC is such a small, focused niche site if it
became a full-fledged social network, all of the members would become much
closer in the online community.

------
gasull
If used as a LinkedIn substitute, would people censor themselves before
expressing non business-friendly opinions?

------
steveklabnik
It could.

Think of HN as an exercise in MVP and YAGNI.

